# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  капча

## dumakoska

Эта нереальная глючная капча при регистрации.... Не удивительно, если многие просто плюнут и не будут региться. Поменяйте капчу.

----------


## Элен

Чувак, скажи спасибо и на том, что этот форум вообще еще работает и что тут есть человек, который еще что-то модерит по собственной инициативе. А новой капчей или дизайном никто не будет заниматься

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Протестил. Успешно и без труда прошёл капчу 4 раза подряд.

----------


## dumakoshka

Смог пройти только с четвёртого раза. В прошлый раз с восьмого примерно.) Ну ладно, может это только у меня в опере так плохо.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Которая на Presto? Может быть. Ща, кстати, ребята из старой команды оперы мутят новый браузер: https://habrahabr.ru/company/vivaldi/
На blink'е.

----------


## tempo

А я так и не смог пройти это издевательство.

Хвала Всевышнему Админу, кой
внял прошенью слёзному и сам
меня зарегистрировал. Аминь!
 :Smile:

----------

